# Refusing the bottle



## pooks (Aug 4, 2006)

Hi there. 

My LO is coming up to 11 weeks and is refusing the bottle. I started the bottle feeds with EBM at 5 weeks and he took to it very well. I had to stop at 7 weeks as i had problems with my supply, but now i'm starting again as i want to introduce formula for mixed feeding, one bottle a night. 

He took the first bottle of EBM well at 10.30pm but only 2oz, and formula the next night at 10.30pm also 2 oz, but it's gone down hill from now and isn't wanting it anywhere near him. We then went back to EBM last night and he won't even take that now. He screams and screams. Could we have put him off bottle feeding? Could it be that he doesn't like the taste of the formula and now is put off all together with bottle feeds? or maybe the fact that we wake him up at 10.30pm and give him a bottle annoys him? I tried the bottle at 6pm tonight and he chewed it for a minute then screamed.

I've tried warming the teat, changing the teat to a diff flow, DH doing the feed, but nothing seems to work. I can't express enough milk for eack night feed and to try EBM feeds. 

Do you have any advice as to how to get him to take the bottle again?

Thanks,

Pooks xx


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya Pooks

How are things going?

Have you read my info on increasing your breast milk?? Its in breast feeding support section.

Babys can sometimes go through stages like this esp if they are about to come down with an illness or are teething.

Offer little and often.  Give him the treat to play with as well.

Let me know how things are hun

Jxxx


----------



## pooks (Aug 4, 2006)

Thanks. He's still refusing the bottle   I've still no idea why. I think he might be teething but it's not bad enough to put him off the bottle (i think) I mean he is dribbling and occasionally chewing his fist but no red cheeks. 

I've read all your previous advice and have tried to increase my BM but still to no avail! I'm so desperate to start him on Formula for mixed feeding then eventually full time so i can work. I've tried giving him the bottle to play with, giving him different types of formula in case it was a taste thing, mixing formula with EBM, EBM on its own, different bottles and teats, but NO, he still won't take it. Hmmmm, i can't think of anything else to do. 

I'm beginning to think i'll be BF for a very very long time!   

Pooks xx


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Pooks

These breast fed baby's are very clever and know exactly what they want!!   

Have you tried the fennel tea or motilium??

Would your partner beable to give milk in a bottle? You will need to make sure that you are now where to be seen!!

I will have another think hun and get back to you tomorrow

Jxxxxxx


----------



## pooks (Aug 4, 2006)

Yes, drinking fennel tea. DH has given him the bottle but still won't take it


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

Do you feel that it may be the bottlrs you are using?

Medela do a special needs bottle which is designed to work without baby having to suck very hard or much. The other way is the Haberman supplemental feeder which I have never used but works alongside when you are breast feeding, but look into this first and discuss with your hv.

Dr Browns are also ''supposed'' to work well on baby's who are breast feeding.

Have you tried cup feeding? its very messy but is also another way of stopping nipple confusion and getting him to take milk from others. They lap at it like a little kitten...very cute. I can send you more info on this.

This young man knows exactly what he wants!!!  

Keep at it...dont offer a bottle at bedtime, if he is tired or hungry.

Jxxx


----------



## pooks (Aug 4, 2006)

Hi Jeanette,

One month on and I'm still battling with the bottle. I've tried all the different teats and bottles, it's cost a fortune!!. He won't even cup feed! (perhaps i'm not doing it properly!)

I'm getting desperate now. He's approaching 15 weeks and i can't go anywhere on my own. I have to work soon too. 

After trying millions of types of bottles, do you think i should try them all again or stick to one and just persist?

Pooks xx


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya Pooks

Its definitely worth just sticking with one. 

Try latex instead of silicone though..but only get one or two. Some breast fed babies prefer the softer feel of the latex (but dont use if you have a latex allergy)

Persistence is the game...you will get there!!

Once into a battle it can be hard to break. Are you trying every day with a bottle?

If so, leave it a few days then at the same fed each day use a bottle. Ideally not if he is too hungry or tired.

Or you could try giving him a bottle when he isn't quite awake so may not realize

Let me have a think...he remains a booby boy im afraid

Jxxxx


----------



## pooks (Aug 4, 2006)

Yes, trying every day in hope he would get used to it. He doesn't always cry, he chews and plays with the teat and very occasionally takes a few sucks but hardly anything to count as drinking. I left it a few days a while ago then started again giving him the bottle the same time, 4pm, each day. 

Where would i get latex teats? I've not seen them anywhere.

Thanks again for responding to my Q's. I feel so alone in this 'battle'. My own health vistitor just says 'well some babies just don't take the bottle'. Not terribly helpful.

Pooks xx


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

Which ones are you going to be using??

Jxxx


----------



## pooks (Aug 4, 2006)

Using Avent as it's the only one he's taken any milk from, albeit a miniscule amount. Teat size 2. Tried 3 but seems to flow too quickly he just ends up choking.

xx


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya Pooks

Avent unfortunately don't do latex teats. NUK do and are available online, boots, asda etc

The Baby Whisperer recommends Habermann feeder for breast fed babies. I have done some info on here so I'm being lazy and have just pasted the link!!!!:

http://www.richardcassidy.co.uk/medela_special_needs.htm#hab

Its so difficult as there are loads of bottles out there. If he is taking some with the Avent, then maybe just keep persevering. But this really isnt of any use for you.

So your choices are:
1. cup feeding: '' Guidelines For Cup Feeding

* It is best to avoid introducing cup feeding at a time when your baby is extremely hungry or over-tired.
* Your baby should be wide awake and sat upright on your lap. Have plenty of bibs/muslin squares available as this is very messy! Make sure you are relaxed and feel comfortable. This time should be peaceful and relaxing for you both.
* With your hand, support and control your baby's head. Swaddling can help, but be careful that your baby doesn't overheat.
* Half fill the sterile special baby feeding cup.
* Keeping the cup in contact with your baby's lower lip, gently tilt the cup so that a little milk enters his mouth. Keep the cup in this position.
* Let your baby sip/lap at his own pace. Make sure baby is upright at all times.
* Be patient and let your baby 'tell' you they have had enough.
* NEVER POUR THE MILK INTO YOUR BABY'S MOUTH.''

2. keep with Avent
3. Try Habermann (but only get one)

Try feeding him in the same position that you breast feed, same temperature.....Im sure you have already tried all this im just thinking out loud!!

How are things today and how are you?

Jxxx

*POST CONTAINS UNCONFIRMED EXTERNAL LINK: FERTILITY FRIENDS IS NOT RESPONSIBLE FOR ITS CONTENTS''*


----------



## pooks (Aug 4, 2006)

Thanks so much for that Jeanette, you are a real star   

I'm ok. Beginning to get really tired of this 'battle', Its getting me down a bit as its seems like a no win situation. I'm going to persevere though. I think that in 4 weeks he's taken a total of 5oz. most of that at the beginning.

I've given up with giving him EBM as he doesn't drink any of it and it all goes to waste. I've settled on Hipp Organic formula as its the only one he doesn't completely spit out. 

Tried Dr browns teats today and NUK latex teats but to no avail. Will stick to Avent i think.

I've bought an Avent sippy cup that is meant to be for 4m+ I'm going to try it tomorrow. I'll get the Haberman if i don't have any success.

I'll let you know how i get on...

Pooks xx


----------



## pooks (Aug 4, 2006)

Just to update you... (hope i'm not going to jinx it! )

O has just taken 4oz of hip organic formula from the avent bottle and was still hungry!! he was watching tv the whole time   Hurrah! Lets hope it continues.

Thanks for all your help

Pooks xx


----------

